# Anyone Know Of A Phonebook For Cell Phones?



## fmdog44 (Dec 28, 2018)

There is a way to look up phone numbers as a freind of mine found me after 40 years and called me on my cell. I cannot reach him as I lost his number.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 28, 2018)

MOST  people  don't  WANT  people   calling  them  from  a  "Phone Book" !

Do  YOU ??


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2018)

Don't answer unknown numbers!!


----------



## Chucktin (Dec 28, 2018)

We get a lot of spam calls. Sone of them are placed, I am certain, by a computer program dialing a selected series of numbers BUT (a huge but) that's saying that somewhere someone has the data on how to pre-select the series - which to dial and more importantly which not to dial ("this is the White House Operator, to whom do you wish to speak?"). I don't have that information, I don't know where to find it and not certain I'd want to.
Would having a cell phone "White pages" published make spam more or less likely? I don't know but it might even the playing field somewhat and, if I remember correctly, you _could_ pay to have your number "unpublished".


----------



## Don M. (Dec 28, 2018)

There any number of sites on the Internet where you can find a person's phone number....and a pretty complete life history of that person.  Most charge about $5 for such a single search, and are proof positive that anything resembling "individual privacy" has disappeared a long time ago.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 28, 2018)

My husband looked up his cousin on http://truepeoplesearch.com  and got his cell phone number there


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 29, 2018)

Falcon said:


> MOST  people  don't  WANT  people   calling  them  from  a  "Phone Book" !
> 
> Do  YOU ??



First off, you can't read as I did not mention "phonebook" did I? If you can't answer the question then remain silent if you get my drift.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 29, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Don't answer unknown numbers!!



What does that have to do with  the OP??!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 29, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> My husband looked up his cousin on http://truepeoplesearch.com  and got his cell phone number there



That worked, thanks


----------

